# wri fusion or fusion mag?



## t58martin (Jul 18, 2005)

I was thinking about having a WRI blank wrapped.

I've casted the Fusion a few times and was really impressed. For those who have cast both the Fusion and Fusion mag, which do you prefer and why?

I almost always throw 8nbait, rarely 10 oz or more.

thanks in advance...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i like the mag better


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I own a Fusion, a friend let me throw his mag. They seemed identical to me but people that know more than me say the Mag is easier to load.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

mag fan here


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

magnum owner, love that rod. thou some say wri blanks are heavy, it doesnt bother me.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

I own both, like the fusion for 6 & bait, the magnum for 8 & bait or a little more. The magnum has a little more oomph, and at least the one I have is noticeably stiffer than my fusion. Then again my fusion was cut down to 12'6" and the magnum is full length at 13', so it may not be a completely fair comparison.

Hard to go wrong with either one, really.


----------

